# Taliaferro County Roll Call 2009



## j_seph

Well it is a new year we ended up w/2 7 points, an 8 point and an 11 pointer and 2 does. I seen a couple tha will make good bucks next year if they survived(they were bigger than 3 of the bucks we had killed) Maybe this will be a better season time to start planning for spring/summer foodplots


----------



## junky2

You eat your greens and blackeyed peas today hoping for greener food plots and a huge acorn crop?


----------



## Ace1313

Total of 4 confirmed kills this year with one 8pt.  Had one more doe shot with a bow never found.  Two other quailty bucks out there that were missed this year as well.


----------



## Ace1313

My brother and I spent some time done there this week working and saw one deer in the powerline.  Did get some good new via trail cam.  we had five does or antlerless deer make it for sure I have a picture with them all in it.  So I guess cutting back this year helped so far just home they make fawns.  I forgot to add I found a dead 5 pt would have been 6 bust main beam buck.  I saw it earlier this year probably 1 1/2 old.


----------



## j_seph

Ace you getting the pics over feeders or foodplots. Also where abouts did you find the 5 pointer


----------



## Ace1313

I got them in a funnel I found that comes out into the food plot.  The five pointer was dead near the middle of my place where we found a sweet spot for next season died near a briar thicket along the creek.


----------



## Ace1313

Probably headed down this weekend after I go quail hunting.  We may rabbit hunt over in hancock Sunday.


----------



## Ace1313

Ace1313 said:


> I got them in a funnel I found that comes out into the food plot.  The five pointer was dead near the middle of my place where we found a sweet spot for next season died near a briar thicket along the creek.



Here are the photos from the funnel that we found as you can see we have a few deer to look forward to next year.  the smaller 8 I think I have a few pictures of from this summer.  The bigger 8 my brother thinks he saw the night that I shot my buck.  Also, there is a nice buck in the third picture running off.  I can zoom in on the computer looks like a real brute.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Nice pics. Any of yall found any sheds yet?


----------



## Ace1313

Hopefully, will get down there next week to do some looking and scouting for turkey's.  I am going to pull the card from the camera hopefully I will have a few more pictures of the above bucks.  I know for sure I will be moving my stand in there probably this weekend as well.  I am going to put it in place now for next season.  This is the spot were we have always had bucks coming out of.


----------



## Ace1313

What is everyone planting this spring?  I am planting corn, soybeans, sorghum, and lab lab.  I will go in and plant some peas right before bow season.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

To poor to plant this spring. But you're welcome to come to our place and plant whatever you want.


----------



## Ace1313

Went down Friday to check and see if there was any storm damage nothing in our area.  The wild dogs had run down a yearling doe on the water tower and were eating it when I pulled up the other day and I unloaded a clip at them.  I know I hit one possibly two.  Other than that the food plots are mowed down with a lot of tracks and poop.  I  did not find any sheds but they are out there got a couple of pictures of bucks that had shed.  Joe, may need you to introduce me to the dairy farmer his cows keep coming over and eating my food plots and making a mess of some of my roads and trails.


----------



## j_seph

O know one of the bucks I was after this year survived, now if these stupid dogs will leave em alone


----------



## Ace1313

pretty deer. I hope he does make it he will be a brute.


----------



## j_seph

If anyone needed rain down there, then you got it yesterday for sure. There was 2.5 inches Friday night - Saturday morning. Thought I might of seen a duck but there was to much water for them LOL


----------



## Ace1313

headed down tonite to get the water fixed in the barn.  Hopefully, the plummer will be prompt and be able to fix me up.  I am also going listening in the morning hopefully the birds will be talking.


----------



## Ace1313

Have not heard a gobble yet but have seen two birds hanging around the farm.  There seems to be a few deer tracks around so hopefully the yotes, dogs, and bobcats do not wreck too much damage during the fawning season.


----------



## Ace1313

Birds worked really well Friday morning.  Call in a big longbeard shot him knocked him down and he proceeded to get up and fly off before I could kill him.  My brother did the same thing but he knocked his down twice and did not kill him.  Other than that there was a ton of water I poured 2.25 inches outta the rain gauge.  The  creeks were overflowing and my pond actually went over the spillway.  Also, saw five deer.


----------



## j_seph

Sounds like you guys gotitchy trigger fingers and didn't wait long enough


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Save one for me for when I get down there!


----------



## Ace1313

20 yds. is all I will say.  I am still tore up about it.  I have never had a bird work in like that and I come home empty handed.


----------



## j_seph

1776Flintlock said:


> Save one for me for when I get down there!


 Luckily Ace is not hunting our property so maybe they will have em pushed over to our side. Just be on the look out for the turkey with a patch on his eye, limping, and with a big bald spot


----------



## 1776Flintlock

j_seph said:


> Luckily Ace is not hunting our property so maybe they will have em pushed over to our side. Just be on the look out for the turkey with a patch on his eye, limping, and with a big bald spot



I'll get there May 2nd, can't wait!


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Ace1313 said:


> headed down tonite to get the water fixed in the barn.  Hopefully, the plummer will be prompt and be able to fix me up.  I am also going listening in the morning hopefully the birds will be talking.



Ace, you avatar and my trail cam, could they be cousins?


----------



## outdoorsman 52

got my first turkey opening week there gobbling every were at are  club in taliaferro county


----------



## Ace1313

Got everything plowed up and round up.  Ready for next week planting corn and soybeans.  Seen a couple of hens and several deer during the past couple of days.


----------



## j_seph

O.K. ole Flintlock got down today so now it's just the waiting game to see if he can make one of them southern turkeys understand that yankee yelping. Just hope he don't call as fast as he talks. Go get em TED


----------



## Ace1313

Good luck Flintlock hope you bag a bird.  I am sure you will see some deer now it is turkey season.  I have been see a pretty good many lately.


----------



## j_seph

Talked to Flint today and appears that the critters heard there was someone coming down from Jersey. Poor fellow ain't seen nuttin other than a squirrel and some black guy named Jessie driving a blue Astro van. Hopefully Flint didn't invite him back for dinner and a party


----------



## Ace1313

Corn and beans in the ground and got a halve inch of rain before I left this weekend.  Love it when it all comes together.  Good many tracks in the plots after the rain sat. evening.


----------



## Ace1313

Anyone been down in the area?  I would love to get down before next week.


----------



## Ace1313

the corn is growing like crazy about 4 foot tall.  The soybeans are doing well just needed a little more spraying.  Moved a couple of deerstands now all we need is Sept. 12 to get here hopefully lil bro will arrow a nice one.


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from the farm.  The deer are really hitting the plots now.  Have gotten a few pictures but nothing to brag on a couple of spikes and a six pt.  I have been getting a few more doe pictures this year including a couple with fawns.  There was a halve inch of rain in the gauge.


----------



## Ace1313

One more thing the wild dogs are still out and about.  I have seen them once down there (without a gun) and also have a couple of pictures of them.  The yotes are still there so we need to bust some.  The wild dogs are easy enough to tell no collars and running in a pack of four to six.


----------



## Sea Fox

Hello, This will be our third year on our lease in Taliaferro. We are off Hello RD. It has been a club for a long time by the looks of the old stands. Maybe well see yall sometime. Kenny.


----------



## Ace1313

Glad you joined us here at the campfire.


----------



## Sea Fox

I just got back from he club and things looked good.Persimmons and muskadines were loaded up. I didnt see any acorns but I didnt look hard. We seen several deer and they looked healty. The countdown  has begun.


----------



## Ace1313

My brother will be down there in the next couple of days checking cameras and food plots.  SeaFox did you notice if there has been any rain down there lately?  I hopefully will get a full report and pictures soon.


----------



## Sea Fox

It had been 5 weeks since I had been there but there was 4.5" in the gauge and the ruts in the road were bad. Friday evening it rained 1.25" while we were there.


----------



## Ace1313

That is good to hear at least it will give the corn a chance to make an ear.


----------



## Ace1313

Well no nice bucks on camera yet. Got a couple of little guys making a regular apperance. My brother said the corn has made ears and the beans have seed pods. Come on deer season.


----------



## j_seph

Getting closer


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

hey man i hunt in taliferoe and we got some nice bucks on camera goin to my profile and under my album theres a pic of the big 12 pter roamin around


----------



## Ace1313

Little bro found a memory card from last week it has a couple of nice bucks on it. They will get a pass from me unless they put on a couple more inches before the season.


----------



## j_seph

I can't concentrate on Talliaferro for  anticipating my archery bear in Lumpkin county


----------



## Ace1313

That is what I would be worried about as well. Hope you bustem. How big a bear are you looking at? There are a ton of deer up here were I am at right now. Almost ever evening I am seeing them most ever nite in the bean fields. Met the guy that controls the property he has put down a few nice ones.


----------



## j_seph

There are like 4 in the area. Biggest is around 300


----------



## Ace1313

Got back from a fun weekend at the farm.  The cameras are still out and getting pictures of smaller bucks still.  From the numbers on camera it seems as if a good many deer are making it into the 2 yr. old bracket.  My soybeans are nearly gone.  I have never seen a plot so picked over.  We still have mature seed pods on the beans but no leaves.  We saw 12 deer out cruising the hayfields on the weekend as well.


----------



## Ace1313

Any news from the area?  I just got my tax notice that they are going to raise my property taxes for a new structure.  The only new structure that I have built is a well house cover.  I am going to fight this tooth and nail they bumped me up last year as well.


----------



## Ace1313

Well the boys have gotten everything prepped up for opening day.  Only thing left is to do the fall planting.  They also pulled the cams and have shots of several nice 2 yrs. old deer.  I am hoping will get a pass until next year.  We have not gotten any older deer on cam yet but we only got two deer last year that were older than 3.  Hopefully, they will use trigger control and not get to excited when they see horns but I think once velvet comes off it will be pretty obvious that they are young deer.


----------



## Ace1313

Well the gang finished up planting all the plots on opening weekend.  They had the most successful opener we have ever had without shooting a deer.  Everyone saw deer from the stand a couple had opportunities and they held of due to fact momma still had youngsters with her.  FYI there is a big boar hog roaming around down there we have gotten pictures this week of him.  Gray colored with black spots.  Looks like I may get to bow hunt in about two weeks so save me one or two deer fellas.


----------



## j_seph

Looks like I am finnaly going to get down Sat to plant some plots and do some hunting. This 3 hunting club deal is rough, I have planted plots in Hall, Lumpkin, and Oakwood. I always thought that you could never have too much land but man was I wrong


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> Any news from the area? I just got my tax notice that they are going to raise my property taxes for a new structure.


 Thats the new tower stand we built, legs are on our side but we went at a 45 degree angle to get the box over on your side so we could see a food plot or 2. Come on over, there is a stand party going on opening evening up there


----------



## Ace1313

Got a few days off due to the bye week will be at the farm today, Friday and possibly Sat. morning.  Will report in to what I see.


----------



## Ace1313

Hunted Thurs-Sat morning between and during rain storms.  I saw 5/6 deer during the hunts.  I may have seen the same one twice one morning.  The deer were feeding heavily on the plots and cutovers.  The acorn crop looks impressive this year.  What few trees we have are loaded with them.  My brother is still down at the farm and I will hopefully have an update on the rest of the weekend later.


----------



## Ace1313

8 deer seen so far this weekend. Mostly, does and a spiker from the cameras. They said they have heard a couple of shots. We are bow hunting only until I get home. Will be having guest out there with rifles next week though.


----------



## j_seph

Heading down early Saturday hopefully coming back with some good pics so at least Ace will have the after shots to go with his before shots LOL


----------



## Ace1313

Good Luck!  My buddies hunted the morning and did not see much but a big bobcat.


----------



## j_seph

*Well*


I didn't get to hunt opening morning due to my wife and I going to the Harvest of Hope for cancer survivors. I finally got to head out at 1PM Saturday afternoon. It rained all the way, got in the stand and seen 2 does at 3:15. Seen a spike this morning. Went back to the clubhouse for breakfast and decided I'd go place a trail cam before heading home to take Candace hunting in Hall county. I found a good trail with some big tracks and hung the camera. Figured on the way out I'd go out a different way and found these rubs and many more as well as a wore out trail. The one rub had the ground tore up like he had stood there and fought this tree. Candace called and said she wasn't getting out in this cold so I elected to hunt this hot sign. At 5PM a spike walked out and I knew he was not the one who made all this sign. At 6PM I hear a limb break, I look to my 10 o'clock position and see legs and deer belly. The deer walks 50yds and stops, at this point I had no idea he was a buck. After sitting for 5+ minutes w/o this deer even twitching an ear I start presuming that it is either a good buck or an old doe. It was just way to causious until he turned and walked to my left at 50yds. Sorry for photo quality camera batteries died and all I had was Iphone. He fieldressed 145lbs had 9 points with 16inch spread. I'll get the jawbone aged in a week or so


----------



## Jeff Phillips

All we killed this weekend was a 180# hog.

Had a bunch of young bucks and does all passed, I passed a 16" 8 with my ML Friday, a member had a monster come in this evening, but it busted him before the shot.


----------



## Ace1313

nice.  Glad you guys had a good weekend.  My guest down there only hunted Sat. morning and saw a couple does and a big bobcat.  My brother has been hanging close to the house do to a newborn but hunted Sunday in Cherokee and killed a doe with his bow.  He wound up seeing 10 deer at our little honey hole there.


----------



## Ace1313

Anyone in the woods? We are two wins away from a conference title and national playoffs. If we lose one of the games we may not make it. If that's the case I will be hitting the woods pretty hard. The plots are looking great and hopefully you guys will leave me a couple deer. My brother is headed down tonite to kill a biggun. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## BIGWALK

I am headed to the Carter's Grove area on Friday. I can't freakin wait! Gonna pop a monster!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Just got home.

The little guys are starting to pester the does. Passed a huge 6 point this evening. 16" spread, about 180 live weight, and guessed him at 3 1/2 years old. He will make a great 1st kill for 1 of the kids in the club.

Heading back next weekend and staying for 9 days


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff,

Keep us in the loop this coming week.  I will be hoping you catch up with the trail cam buck from this summer.  I will have to live thru you guys post for a couple more weeks at least.  Hope you bust one.  If it turns on give me a call and I will get some guys down on the farm ASAP.  We have a couple of bucks from the cams I would like to see ground checked.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> We have a couple of bucks from the cams I would like to see ground checked.



I'll be down all week, would be more than happy to help you with that! That's what neighbors are for right

Come by and see me when you get down that way.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'll be down all week, would be more than happy to help you with that! That's what neighbors are for right
> 
> Come by and see me when you get down that way.


  Back up Phillips, I got 1st dibbs, I used to hunt this land and am also a closer member Ace just better hope that his trail cam buck does not show up on my camera that I put on one heck of a wore out trail 2 weeks ago. It could be the trail my buck had been using, either way he has feet bigger than Jim Thompson


----------



## j_seph

Well here I am sitting in the stand. It's windy as all get out and shorts kind of weather. I did see 5 does in a food plot yesterday evening. The fawns are still hanging around mama. Evidently the trail I put my camera on was the one the buck I shot was using cause there were 0 pics on it in 2 weeks. One member came in before daylight this morning and said he seen the biggest buck he had ever seen down here so I guess I am going to have to get out of the stand early and do a little investigating. Hope it goes as well as my last investigating trip. Looks like I'll be in the climber or blind in the thick stuff for the duration. Later


----------



## mschw04

I went out on 10/31 for a morning only hunt.  I took my 8yr old, and one of his school buddies and his dad. 

We were in blinds and didn't see any deer.  Was hoping the bucks would be chasing, but I think it was a little early for that.    Made it home so the young Jedi could get some candy.

Any idea when the rut is going to kick in?


----------



## Ace1313

My brother hunted this weekend and saw 6 does. They were still grouped up. Anytime, in the next two weeks should bust open.


----------



## GRIZZLY63

Oct 31 in the afternoon my buddy was hunting in the rain had a doe come out in the foodplot in a hurry she had a small 6 pointer on her tail then once they left about 5 min later another 8 ptr come strolling around the edge of of the plot couldnt get a shot.then nov 1 another guy in the club put some code blue on a drag line then hung it up and about 15min later had a nice 7ptr come out following the trail in.i would say the rut is getting close


----------



## dawg

coming down for a three day weekend....anybody else had any luck........

good hunting to everyone


----------



## Ace1313

My Dad and his buddy will be done there Sunday thru Wed.  I will probably be done Friday of next week if we don't make the national playoffs.  I we do well I am not sure when I will get down it will be a week to week thing.  Go Dawgs!  Wingate Bulldogs that is!


----------



## mschw04

I hunted yesterday and this morning.  Saw 1 spike last night, another guy saw 2 does and a button and watched them for 40 minutes.  Nothing chasing them yet.  They are really moving at night.  Go away moon!


----------



## wooda008

One of our buddy's just shot this buck over in Hancock.  He called it in with a grunt call, maybe a good time to be out on the piedmont.  I'm heading out tonight and will hunt through Sunday.  My dad and a friend of his are arriving Sunday and will hunt through monday.  Hopefully big brother ace will be out there with us hunting soon enough.


----------



## Wilkman

I hunted from Tuesday until Friday no chasing and unusual low sightings the deer are definitely traveling at night clear skies and a rutting moon but no rut.I hunt on Hwy22 at the Oglethorpe Taliferro county line anyone  hunt close to there?


----------



## wooda008

Have seen 2 small bucks cruisin so far today. One was in a food plot at 8:30am, just passing through sniffing for anything hot. Then i saw a 6 pt cruising in the pines at 11:45am checking for scent as well. 
Im back on stand in the same place i saw the 6pt for the evening.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

*Big 8*

Shot this one Thursday afternoon. He was cruisin by himself. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- what a feelin!


----------



## Ace1313

Nice buck!!


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> Nice buck!!


 2nd that
I am headed down Friday evening amd maybe they'll be in the mood for love(the deer that is)


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

thanks. anybody seein any rut activity in our area yet?


----------



## Ace1313

If you hear shooting this weekend it will be me!  First doe that comes by and is not acting squirelly will get shot.  They have seen 4-6 different younger bucks this weekend/week with the biggest being a young 8 pt.  Brother snort wheezed a forkhorn in on Saturday.  Nothing big seen yet.  Checking my harvest report from last year I shot my 8 pt on the 11/21 coming to feed so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> If you hear shooting this weekend it will be me! First doe that comes by and is not acting squirelly will get shot. They have seen 4-6 different younger bucks this weekend/week with the biggest being a young 8 pt. Brother snort wheezed a forkhorn in on Saturday. Nothing big seen yet. Checking my harvest report from last year I shot my 8 pt on the 11/21 coming to feed so I am hoping for the best.


 i DONE SHOT YOUR 9POINTER THIS YEAR THAT WAS COMING TO FEED OPENING WEEKEND


----------



## Ace1313

You know there is a better deer down there that is the one I am after.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> You know there is a better deer down there that is the one I am after.



I shot that one

Ya'll stop by Saturday night! The fire will be blazing and the picking will probably start around 8:30. You too Joe!


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

You guys crack me up! Yall must know each other pretty good.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> I shot that one
> 
> Ya'll stop by Saturday night! The fire will be blazing and the picking will probably start around 8:30. You too Joe!


 


taliaferrohardwood said:


> You guys crack me up! Yall must know each other pretty good.


 Will do Jeff
yea we know each other Ace1313 bought 250 acres of the 500 we lost several years ago. I was hunting that land when I was 13(37 now) and Jeff well all I can say is he has a fellow in his club that can pick a little pink guitar like nobodys business


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> You know there is a better deer down there that is the one I am after.


 Should I mention the 40 pictures I've got of him in the last week and a half


----------



## Ace1313

j_seph said:


> Should I mention the 40 pictures I've got of him in the last week and a half



have you really? i would like to see him blown up in full rut.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> have you really? i would like to see him blown up in full rut.



He's been hunting in Lumpkin. How does he know how many pics he got


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> He's been hunting in Lumpkin. How does he know how many pics he got


 Only every other weekend


----------



## wooda008

I think I'm on that buck's sign and pretty sure I know where he is bedded, he is going to be a tricky one to kill.  I've got a good idea I can kill him the same place I saw the 6pt cruising mid-day last saturday but he's gonna have to stop being nocturnal.   
I'm also waiting on that 10pt Phillips has on camera this past summer to cruise back up the creek to our spot!

I'm going to be hunting land in Cherokee County in the a.m. this upcoming Saturday then I'm tied up between 2-6 on Saturday, finally after that I  will be headed out to hunt Sunday with ace.  Hope I make it in time for the pickin' Saturday night!!!


----------



## j_seph

wooda008 said:


> I think I'm on that buck's sign and pretty sure I know where he is bedded, he is going to be a tricky one to kill. I've got a good idea I can kill him the same place I saw the 6pt cruising mid-day last saturday but he's gonna have to stop being nocturnal.
> I'm also waiting on that 10pt Phillips has on camera this past summer to cruise back up the creek to our spot!
> 
> I'm going to be hunting land in Cherokee County in the a.m. this upcoming Saturday then I'm tied up between 2-6 on Saturday, finally after that I will be headed out to hunt Sunday with ace. Hope I make it in time for the pickin' Saturday night!!!


 He's only nocturnal on your side of the line


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

I hunted thursday through today and didn't see a single deer.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I thumped another 8 Saturday morning


----------



## Ace1313

Saw only one deer walking out at dark on Saturday.  Other than that nothing.  Lots of tracks and the scrapes are still opened up but NO deer.  I am guessing they are locked down with does and the warm weather has them turned off in daylight.  Hopefully, this weekend will be better.


----------



## Toliver

I saw a MONSTER 10 point at the cooler in Sharon last week.  And he said one bigger than that had already been picked up.   I accused him of having it brought it from Ohio it was so big.  He said it was killed 3 miles from the cooler.  He didn't say where the bigger one was killed.  

My hunting has been pretty much screwed up by power transmission line construction...


----------



## Ace1313

Anyone going to be in the woods this weekend?  I am coming down with a couple of my buddies to hunt hopefully Friday afternoon and thru the weekend.  Any deer sightings will be better than last weekend.  Hopefully, the weather will cooperate even if it does not I will stick it out and hunt hard almost all day.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I'll be there without my rifle through Tuesday evening.

Guiding for my son now, trying to get him his first buck and he wants it to be a good one.

Sounds like we will only have a few folks in camp this weekend.

Had a report of some chasing down there on Tuesday, so there are still a few running.

The fire will be blazing, stop on by!


----------



## BIGWALK

Don't know what it means, but my place on 22 is dead. I walked it today and all the scrapes have filled in with leaves and not been kept up. There were not any new rubs, maybe a couple that were a week or two old. My wife saw two does dilly dally along a power line right of way. That was all we saw in two days. The week of Thanksgiving has always been our best week with the most activity, but I'm afraid that the rut has come and gone already


----------



## Ace1313

Killed a doe inbetween food plots in upland pine yesterday morning. Seen another in a plot last night. Fed for 30 mins acted like she was waiting on a boyfriend. Dead this morning. I found on scrape that was covered in leaves. I did not check the others. My buddy saw 2 yesterday morning early.


----------



## Ace1313

Looks like I will be down there today!!!  Got the rest of the day and tommorrow off time to hit the woods.  I will be coming back down Thursday for the rest of the weekend.  I am just going to hunt and have fun.  All the pressure is removed since I got my doe last week.  I am looking forward to spending quailty time in camp with friends and maybe one of us will get lucky on a big buck.


----------



## Booboo

Somebody push some over towards White Plains road, please.


----------



## Toliver

I went down Tuesday and returned Wednesday.  The power company has my land too screwed up to hunt.  There was only about a half dozen fresh tracks since the last rain.  I'm SO (no point in saying it because it will be edited here) glad those (no point in saying it because it will be edited here) people do all their line construction during deer season!!


----------



## mschw04

I was out yesterday and didn't see anything.  I heard some people 4 wheeling and I heard some shots fired.   Still plenty of sign, mostly nocturnal by the trailcam pics.


----------



## Ace1313

Did not see any yesterday but heard a good many shots once the wind fell last night at 5:00. Everyone has seen deer this morning. I killed a 110 lb doe also saw a young 6 pt make a scrape and feed in a clover plot at first light. Several deer also seen feeding in the clover on another plot. Hopefully, a big buck will make an apperance.


----------



## Ace1313

Well another great weekend. Seen two more does this morning. No deer seen last niight.


----------



## LonePine

Had a good couple days at Ace's place this weekend. Everybody saw deer and Ace was able to put down a nice ole long nose nanny doe.

There were a lot of shots,  sounded like WWIII on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.

Foods plots were loaded with tracks so the deer are still hanging around somewhere - just not the stands I hunted.

Hoping to get after them at least one more weekend before the season ends.


----------



## Ace1313

My brother has been down at the farm the last several days trying to get the wife a deer.  She slept in this morning and missed an opportunity on a spike.  My brother has seen deer in every hunt including some bucks! He saw a busted up deer Sat. evening missing a main beam and broken tines on one side.  He also saw a young 8 pt yesterday morning along with several does.


----------



## wooda008

heading out this weekend. Will try and stay dry. maybe we can get after em before the rain starts. looking to get some meat for the freezer so may take a doe.


----------



## j_seph

Getting ready to head down, I heard Santa left me a nice 10pt present near one of my stands. Just got to figure which one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Heading down in the morning hoping to get a doe for Sam.

Stop on by Sat. evening, the fire will be blazing!


----------



## j_seph

Well I shot a doe abot 120 live weight for jerky and we had an 8pt shot. This buck came out into a powerline and walked down the middle of it in the wide open for over 150 yards before turning into the woods before the guy made a shot on him. His tarsal glands were black and neck was swollen. Looks like the does may be coming into their 2nd heat. Overlook the tounge in the pics.


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Hey what part of the county are yall in. I hunt off of hwy 278 close to margret grove rd. I was lucky enough to kill a nice 9 pointer saturday evening he come in to a snort wheeze call.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats on your late season buck!!!


----------



## j_seph

MTEMPLES77 said:


> Hey what part of the county are yall in. I hunt off of hwy 278 close to margret grove rd. I was lucky enough to kill a nice 9 pointer saturday evening he come in to a snort wheeze call.


off 278 at water tank road
look at my buck and yours, think they may be cousins


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Thanks jeff, i been waiting for several years for a good one. J seph yeah they look atlot in common.i had two in there grunting like crazy found alot of place's were it looked like they had been fighting.this one was the lucky one that came in.we killed 3 bucks and one doe off of 100 acres this year.


----------



## j_seph

It's a new year hope the last one was good for ya'll

*Taliaferro County Roll Call 2010*


----------

